# Milo's new friends :)



## Milofishy (Jul 21, 2009)

http://i45.tinypic.com/vr6kxi.jpg
He's camera shy, but you can see his three new tankmates, red GloFish (I asked for Neon Tetras, but whatevs, they're cool too.) So far the only "aggression" he's shown is chasing after them and wandering off after about a half-second. He doesn't flare up, so I think he's just entertaining himself ^^ And they get along at feeding time, though yesterday he got a bit confused and I think didn't get all his pellets, so went after the flake food instead.

But yerp, they all seem to be getting along  He gives them looks, but doesn't flare up or attack.

And edit, the tank water is a lot cleaner than it looks! The blue of my wall combined with the camera flash gave it that icky-ish colour. And if you look pretty careful near the filter and heater, you can see Milo's fins. And ughh, I can't get the top suction cup on my new heater to stick.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the look of some of those "glofish" but I refuse to pay like $6 for a neon colored danio, lol. I would try moving the suction cups a little closer to eachother. I had issues with mine sticking, and once I moved them closer together it finally stuck


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I like that tea color. My tank is that way from driftwood.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

very nice tank! and ya, i agree, i would never pay 4-6 bux for those fish lol .


----------



## Milofishy (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks~ I finally got another live plant, and I think it adds a lot to the tank.

And I was a bit miffed at spending so much for glowy fish, but I got all three for six bucks. I think the manager liked me, he was really friendly 

Elaina - Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice Vaporeon! Lol.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

tank looks great!


----------



## Milofishy (Jul 21, 2009)

Update if you're intersted: one of the GloFish apparently starved to death despite getting plenty of food (I guess it just didn't come up to get any ): I isolated it and sprinkled some food on top of the water but when I came back a while after it was dead. Oh welll.), so I went and got a Tiger Platy and a Chinese Algae Eater. They all get along nicely, though Milo sometimes chases after the Platy, but gives up after a few seconds, almost like he's just kidding.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You should return the Chinese Algae Eater, they get very big and aggressive.


----------



## Milofishy (Jul 21, 2009)

.___. The platy died. I don't know if Milo killed it or not, but not getting another platy.

Jupiter - Mine seems really timid... What would you suggest instead? :/


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, in a 6 gallon tank, there isn't a large selection. 6 gallons would be much too small for a CAE, though. Your could try some shrimp, snails, or a pair of African Dwarf Frogs.

Edit: Forgot you still had two glofish there. Don't add anything else, it's already a bit overstocked.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

you know that they dye those fish right they inject them with a needle with a soltion to get those neon colors


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Jayy said:


> you know that they dye those fish right they inject them with a needle with a soltion to get those neon colors


No, you're thinking of glass tetras. Glofish are bred with a flourescenet gene that comes from jellyfish, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

No I read that they inject them with it ,go to fishlore.com and click on glass fish and it tell you all about injecting they do it to glofish to


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

Jayy said:


> No I read that they inject them with it ,go to fishlore.com and click on glass fish and it tell you all about injecting they do it to glofish to


read on GloFishes website
http://www.glofish.com/faq.asp#TheScienceofGloFish

there are some companies that will "tattoo" fish - those are injected.
These however, have been genetically modified.
And indeed, glass tetras have been injected with dye.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

cool vaporeon, anyway looks good, I'm afraid all of my bettas (not luna, and perhaps akiro) would attack the glo fish, how many gallons is that, anyway I like the setup!!!!


----------

